# Jugando con bombilla-lámpara led.



## bullfaiter (Ene 9, 2021)

Hola tengo una bombilla led que al estar encendida al cabo de un tiempo unos minutos se apaga y que al darle otra vez al interruptor para encenderla se apaga otra vez, he desmontado la bombilla y he sacado la placa que lleva y no he visto nada raro, asi que, no se que puede ser.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2021)

En las de 220V suela fallar el capacitor de la fuente . . .  prueba a reemplazar ese de 100 uF x 50 V


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 9, 2021)

También repasa todas las soldaduras, hay unas cuantas que, al menos en la foto, no se ven muy lindas del todo (cortada/fría).


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 9, 2021)

También puede ser que de la serie de led que la componen alguno se desconecte o este mal soldado aunque la del capacitor electrolítico y las soldaduras son mas frecuentes.


----------



## Gasparv (Ene 9, 2021)

¿Es rentable reparar una lámpara LED?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2021)

Solo por hobby , capricho , etc


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 9, 2021)

Tambien puede ser para aprender, razón medio ambiental o por situación propia del país.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2021)

En Cuba usan los leds de las lamparas-bulbos-focos para reparar backlight de tv  🤷‍♂️

Yo uso los de backlight para arreglar lámparas-focos-bulbos


----------



## Gasparv (Ene 10, 2021)

Tenéis razón: se hace por afición o necesidad. Tengo hasta cinco pantallas LED de 20W, 120 cm, -muy baratas, de los chinos- que apenas duran 6 meses funcionando. Un objetivo para este año 2021 será localizar la avería y repararlas. En mi caso, cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## bullfaiter (Ene 10, 2021)

Hola he cambiado el condensador de 100 uf y 50v que estaba descapacitado, ya que, lo he medido con el polimetro y daba unos 93 uf y tambien he repasado la soldaduras frias pero sigue igual se apaga al rato de estar encendida


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 10, 2021)

bullfaiter dijo:


> Hola he cambiado el condensador de 100 uf y 50v que estaba descapacitado, ya que, lo he medido con el polimetro y daba unos 93 uf



Los capacitores electrolíticos suelen tener una tolerancia entre 20% y 50%, así que 93uf es un valor excelente.

Habría que ver que nomenclatura tiene el chip que controla todo. Quizás esta cortando por exceso de calor.


----------



## bullfaiter (Ene 10, 2021)

switchxxi ¿te refieres al componente que esta debajo del diodo zener? es un SCR y que en el chip la nomenclatura que pone creo que es RBTA R66 o R8TA R6G o algo así


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 10, 2021)

Parece ser auto-oscilante y en la salida una especie limitador de ¿tension?

Me juego que es un/os led/s

Podria tambien cambiar el del encapsulado TO-220, y verificar la resistencia de metalfilm


----------



## bullfaiter (Ene 25, 2021)

Ya lo he solucionado, era uno de los leds que estaba mal


----------



## HJDG507 (Jun 9, 2021)

Hola, tengo unos led de un lámpara de 7w que se dañó, le he sacado unos led y todavía funciona. Lo he probado y funciona esto led a unos 6v y se ve encapsulado dos led en uno, no sé cuánto ma consume estos led y que resistencia le pongo, por ahora le puse unos de 100 ohm smd y lo alimento con una fuente variable de 4 a 13 v a unos 10v y me da un consumo de 50 ma y a 13v de 73 ma
Estos son los led que uso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2021)

Si divides la potencia de la lampara por la cantidad de leds , ahí tienes la potencia de cada uno , luego , esa potencia dividida por los 6V te dará la corriente de cada led


----------



## HJDG507 (Jun 9, 2021)

si tiene 9 led y cada led tiene dos adentro entonce son 18 led x 7 watt/6v= 0.38?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2021)

No hagas lío , si considerás 18 led entonces divides por 3V

Si consideras 9 "leds"  , entonces divides por 6 V ¿Capishe?


----------



## HJDG507 (Jun 9, 2021)

gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2021)

Por que repetir lo mismo ?





__





						Cable awg 14 y bomba de agua a 400 metros.
					

Buenas, me pregunto si se podrá mover una bomba centrífuga de 1hp/ 750w a 110v con un cable de cobre de núcleo sólido awg 14 a unos 400 metros.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## HJDG507 (Jun 9, 2021)

umm lo siento, estoy acostumbrado a usar ingles y no me habia llegado esa notificacion


----------



## Metatrhot (Ene 23, 2022)

Hola. Estoy tratando de reparar un bombillos LED para comenzar. Voy. A reemplazar un condensador o capacitor polarizado de 400v 10mf y no consigo POR AHORA ese valor. Que pasa si coloco otro de 400v pero de 6mf?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 23, 2022)

No va a ir ni de casualidad.


----------



## Metatrhot (Ene 23, 2022)

Gracias Scooter por responder. No tengo muchos repuestos para probar. Mejor sigo buscando el capacitor correcto. Ví en Youtube que se pueden colocar 2 para que no se quemen los LED. Hay una fórmula para calcular valores correctos?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 23, 2022)

Claro que la hay, hay para todo, las cosas no se hacen a bulto.

Si buscas en el foro  verás que se ha comentado muchas veces.

Depende de que circuito tengas pero en general es la de la fórmula de la reactancia cabacitiva del condensador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2022)

Prueba con dos de 6uF en paralelo


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 23, 2022)

Metatrhot dijo:


> Hola. Estoy tratando de reparar un bombillos LED para comenzar. Voy. A reemplazar un condensador o capacitor polarizado de 400v 10mf y no consigo POR AHORA ese valor. Que pasa si coloco otro de 400v pero de 6mf?


Hola, hay que mirar primero qué tipo de diver utiliza, he visto que las más económicas y de baja calidad, utilizan un capacitor para disminuír la corriente de entrada al circuito mediante el principio de reactancia capacitiva, otras bombillas LED utilizan un driver más aplicado con algún tipo de IC. Generalmente la falla principal en ambos casos son los LED. Los chinos hacen funcionar estas lámparas al límite máximo con el fin de reducir su vida util.
Yo suelo realizar lo siguiente de manera preventiva antes de su uso:
Para el caso de "driver ordinario" de reactancia capacitiva, disminuyo el valor del capacitor (capacitancia) para disminuír asi la corriente máxima que podría pasar a la serie de LEDs.
Para el segundo caso, algunas bombillas traen un IC que puede ser estudiado, o con la hoja de datos, generalmente tienen unas resistencias de ajuste de corriente de salida, se pueden reemplazar para disminuír un poco esa corriente y hacer que los LED funcionen más "cómodos".
He desmontado cantidades de esas bombillas y un 90% de los casos el daño es por parte de los LED quemados por sobrecorriente.
Un saludo


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 24, 2022)

Metatrhot dijo:


> 400v 10mf


Seria un capacitor del tamaño de una mano!!!

Mejor lee sobre las distintas abreviaturas.

Un capacitor de 10mf NO existe, uno de 10mF SI existe y es de;
0.010F (Faradios)
10mF (miliFaradios)
10000uF (microFaradios)


----------



## mcrven (Ene 24, 2022)

bullfaiter dijo:


> Hola he cambiado el condensador de 100 uf y 50v que estaba descapacitado, ya que, lo he medido con el polimetro y daba unos 93 uf y tambien he repasado la soldaduras frias pero sigue igual se apaga al rato de estar encendida



Los condensadores no se discapacitan. Pierden capacidad y, en tucaso 100 µF a 93 µF, es nada de nada. Las tolerancias para las medidas de los condensadores electrolíticos son, algo asli como de -80% a + 20%.
El polímetro no es confiable en medición de capacidad.

Pero sí, revisa con lupa y mucha atención las soldaduras.


----------



## cobrew2003 (May 10, 2022)

Buenas!
Ante todo, tengo nula idea de electrónica, pero mi intención es aprender y que mejor que arreglando cosas...

Este driver de bombilla led no funciona y al medir esa resistencia me sale 28oms pero no creo... entonces para leer ese código de color... cual seria?
PLATA, ROJO, AZUL,  (ORO) o al reves
AMARILLO, AZUL, ROJO, PLATA?

Me cuesta una barbaridad el tema de los colores de las resistencias

Gracias!!


----------



## sergiot (May 10, 2022)

Es una resistencia o una bobina?


----------



## cobrew2003 (May 10, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> Es una resistencia o una bobina?


Eh... no tengo ni idea de electronica... yo pensaba que era una resistencia... tengo alguna manera de poder diferenciarlos?


----------



## sergiot (May 10, 2022)

fijate si la serigrafia del impreso dice R o L


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 10, 2022)

Yo ariesgaria decir que es un inductor de 4,7mH  , pero puedo veer claramente lo capacitor electrolictico mas arriba ( ese color verde) que si queda recontraultraabombado , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (May 10, 2022)

cobrew2003 dijo:


> Buenas!
> Ante todo, tengo nula idea de electrónica, pero mi intención es aprender y que mejor que arreglando cosas...


Eso no es aprender. El nombre técnico es "dar palos de ciego".


cobrew2003 dijo:


> Este driver de bombilla led no funciona y al medir esa resistencia me sale 28oms pero no creo... entonces para leer ese código de color... cual seria?
> PLATA, ROJO, AZUL,  (ORO) o al reves
> AMARILLO, AZUL, ROJO, PLATA


a) No se puede medir un componente sin sacarlo del circuito, así que lo que has medido no aporta mucho
b) La banda de tolerancia siempre la última, osea que es naranja o amarillo, azul, rojo, plata
Si fuera una resistencia 4k6 o 3k6 10% ambos valores raros que creo que no son estándares.
c) Como ya han comentado parece más una bobina que una resistencia


----------



## el_patriarca (May 10, 2022)

Podrías hacer ingeniería inversa? Son pocos componentes


----------



## cobrew2003 (May 10, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> fijate si la serigrafia del impreso dice R o L


Pues no me habia fijado, por arriba pone L0.. bobina no?


Scooter dijo:


> Eso no es aprender. El nombre técnico es "dar palos de ciego".
> 
> a) No se puede medir un componente sin sacarlo del circuito, así que lo que has medido no aporta mucho
> b) La banda de tolerancia siempre la última, osea que es naranja o amarillo, azul, rojo, plata
> ...


pues estoy dando palos de ciego, correcto.
Desde mi absoluta ignoracia, porque no se pueden medir sin sacarlos del circuito? todo el mundo en youtube los mide en el circuito...
Es una bobina, L0.
Gracias chicos.


----------



## el_patriarca (May 10, 2022)

Madre mía...


----------



## cobrew2003 (May 10, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Yo ariesgaria decir que es un inductor de 4,7mH  , pero puedo veer claramente lo capacitor electrolictico mas arriba ( ese color verde) que si queda recontraultraabombado , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
> !Saludos!


Crees que esta abombado el condensador? ostia yo los que he visto abombados normalmente lo estan mas pero gracias por la informacion


----------



## DJ T3 (May 10, 2022)

L = Bobina
R = Resistencia
C = Capacitor
IC/UL = Circuito Integrado

Puedes ver mas acá; Letras, Abreviaturas, Prefijos y Términos de Electrónica Analógica


cobrew2003 dijo:


> Crees que esta abombado el condensador? ostia yo los que he visto abombados normalmente lo estan mas pero gracias por la informacion


Ese capacitor esta a punto de explotar.

No metas manos en este tipo de cosas, hay tensiones peligrosas para ti y los demas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 10, 2022)

cobrew2003 dijo:


> Crees que esta abombado el condensador? ostia yo los que he visto abombados normalmente lo estan mas pero gracias por la informacion


!No creo, tengo absoluta certeza , basta veer su base "explotada"!
!Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (May 10, 2022)

cobrew2003 dijo:


> Pues no me habia fijado, por arriba pone L0.. bobina no?
> 
> pues estoy dando palos de ciego, correcto.
> Desde mi absoluta ignoracia, porque no se pueden medir sin sacarlos del circuito? todo el mundo en youtube los mide en el circuito...
> ...


"Porque": respuesta 
"Por qué": pregunta.

Si mides un componente soldado a un circuito mides ese componente y el resto de componentes que hay conectados, como solo quieres medir uno y tienes conectados a las pinzas quince pues no tienes ni idea de qué es lo que estás haciendo.
Si mides con un aparato que mide resistencia y esperas obtener milihenrios...


----------



## cobrew2003 (May 10, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> L = Bobina
> R = Resistencia
> C = Capacitor
> IC/UL = Circuito Integrado
> ...


Lo se lo se, quería encontrar el fallo y de paso aprender un poco, y asi ha sido, muchas gracias 
Mi idea es cambiar el driver entero.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 10, 2022)

cobrew2003 dijo:


> Crees que esta abombado el condensador? ostia yo los que he visto abombados normalmente lo estan mas pero gracias por la informacion





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !No creo, tengo absoluta certeza , basta veer su base "explotada"!
> !Saludos!


El tema es que normalmente están soldados a ras de placa, por lo que al "bufarse" les es más fácil expulsar gases por arriba, que para eso vienen (los que vienen) con el rebaje en forma de cruz. 

Ese que está al aire ha reventado por la zona más devil, la goma de abajo. 

Puede que con sustituir el condensador salga funcionando. Pero habría que comprobar bien todo. 

Como han recalcado, ojo con esos circuitos que trabajan sin aislación de la Red y algunos con salidas de más de 100V.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2022)

Cambia ese capacitor por uno nuevo , seguramente sea de 10 uF por 400 o 450 V


----------



## cobrew2003 (May 10, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambia ese capacitor por uno nuevo , seguramente sea de 10 uF por 400 o 450 V


Podria ser de 100V 20uf?


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> El tema es que normalmente están soldados a ras de placa, por lo que al "bufarse" les es más fácil expulsar gases por arriba, que para eso vienen (los que vienen) con el rebaje en forma de cruz.
> 
> Ese que está al aire ha reventado por la zona más devil, la goma de abajo.
> 
> ...


No lo sabia, normalmente es eso, los veía rebentados por arriba, mucha gracias por la info!


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambia ese capacitor por uno nuevo , seguramente sea de 10 uF por 400 o 450 V


Por la imagen... 100V 2uf 105º ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 10, 2022)

Puede que 2,2uF /100V
Pero parece una tensión muy baja. Habría que ver dónde está, en qué zona del circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2022)

Capaz es el de salida !


----------



## cobrew2003 (May 10, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Capaz es el de salida !


Pues esta al principio al lado de los cables de entrada 220v.. que no digo que despues de la vuelta hasta el final, pero me extrañaria....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2022)

Mejor si ponés mas y mejores fotos !


----------



## cobrew2003 (May 10, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mejor si ponés mas y mejores fotos !


Venga, pongo mas fotos, si era por no agobiar.


----------



## mcrven (May 10, 2022)

Esas imágenes requieren luz y mejor enfoque. Coloqua la placa en sitio bien iluminado, luz natural si exposición al sol y apunta la cámara desde aproximadamente 1 m de distancia y acerca la toma con el zoom.
Apoya los brazos o la cámara en firme, para evitar que salgan movidas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 10, 2022)

La resistencia FR parece que tiene un picotazo, hace las veces de fusible.
Una buena limpieza con alcohol isopropílico a toda la placa vendría bien.
Con una lupa o el macro de la cámara busca el ángulo en que se aprecie bien la nomenclatura del circuito integrado (el de 7 patillas) y nos lo muestras.


----------



## cobrew2003 (May 10, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> La resistencia FR parece que tiene un picotazo, hace las veces de fusible.
> Una buena limpieza con alcohol isopropílico a toda la placa vendría bien.
> Con una lupa o el macro de la cámara busca el ángulo en que se aprecie bien la nomenclatura del circuito integrado (el de 7 patillas) y nos lo muestras.


Pude hacer una foto a contraluz y ampliando vi que ponia SM7724P


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> La resistencia FR parece que tiene un picotazo, hace las veces de fusible.
> Una buena limpieza con alcohol isopropílico a toda la placa vendría bien.
> Con una lupa o el macro de la cámara busca el ángulo en que se aprecie bien la nomenclatura del circuito integrado (el de 7 patillas) y nos lo muestras.


Adjunto mas fotos, por si las necesitáis. Si veis necesitáis alguna mas de otro ángulo o que repita alguna para que se vea algún componente mejor me lo decís, sin problema.
Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 10, 2022)

Todo ese "chapapote" y restos de "algas" que cubre la placa y sus componentes, como la resistencia, son la tripas del condensador.
Parece que pone 22µF/100V.
Lo que parecía un picotazo en la resistencia podría ser mancha de los restos quemados del condensador.
No se ve bien, el condensador debería estar a la salida del puente.


----------



## J2C (May 10, 2022)

.


Este es el circuito típico usado por el SM7724, dado que posees a la vista la plaqueta te tocaria a ti colocar los valores de los componentes R, C, etc.

​

Aquí otro circuito desde la misma datasheet:

​

Y el listado de componentes:

​



Salu2.-


----------



## mcrven (May 10, 2022)

En la página 6 de ese documento, se encuentra el esquemático propuesto por el fabricante y, en la página 5 se puede ver una PCB propuesta por ellos. Se asemeja mucho a lade las imágenes enviadas.
Solo que da verificar qué es lo que correspondey lo que no y, basandose en la realidad, redibujar el circuito.


El documento fue traducido del chino al inglés, porque la traducción al español queda espantosa.
Juanca... Te me adelantaste...


----------



## cobrew2003 (May 11, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Todo ese "chapapote" y restos de "algas" que cubre la placa y sus componentes, como la resistencia, son la tripas del condensador.
> Parece que pone 22µF/100V.
> Lo que parecía un picotazo en la resistencia podría ser mancha de los restos quemados del condensador.
> No se ve bien, el condensador debería estar a la salida del puente.


.... les envie las fotos a unos amigos hace tiempo y me dijeron que "las algas" esas era aislante entre la resistencia y los condensadores de poliester..... la madre que los pario.
Muchas gracias!!


mcrven dijo:


> En la página 6 de ese documento, se encuentra el esquemático propuesto por el fabricante y, en la página 5 se puede ver una PCB propuesta por ellos. Se asemeja mucho a lade las imágenes enviadas.
> Solo que da verificar qué es lo que correspondey lo que no y, basandose en la realidad, redibujar el circuito.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281912
> ...



La información del datasheet la busque y vi todo esto pero había una cosa que no me cuadraba del chip y el dibujo, si miro la placa por abajo(fotos) donde se ve el chip, en el lado derecho tengo una patilla, espacio, 2 patillas... entonces el esquema que hay dibujado en el datasheet.. entonces lo estoy mirando mal y debo mirarlo desde "arriba" cierto? asi coinciden las patillas(la patilla que falta) y veo los componentes no?


----------



## analogico (May 11, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Todo ese "chapapote" y restos de "algas" que cubre la placa y sus componentes, como la resistencia, son la tripas del condensador.
> Parece que pone 22µF/100V.
> Lo que parecía un picotazo en la resistencia podría ser mancha de los restos quemados del condensador.
> No se ve bien, el condensador debería estar a la salida del puente.



Revisando otra lampara *dimable* de otro modelo y los circuitos del post 56, el condensador en este caso va a la salida,  por esa falla puede ser que el integrado esté en corto.


----------



## mcrven (May 11, 2022)

cobrew2003 dijo:


> ... entonces lo estoy mirando mal y debo mirarlo desde "arriba" cierto? asi coinciden las patillas(la patilla que falta) y veo los componentes no?



Las huellas de los ICs se dibujan con vista desde arriba.

Los zócates de las válvulas se dibujaban desde abajo.


----------

